# Dt402



## shellyIII (Dec 21, 2011)

Is there a way to reset the DT-402?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Reset it? what is your problem?

Massey


----------



## shellyIII (Dec 21, 2011)

*Dt-402*

When I tap a key I get a string of numbers or no number all.The trouble moves around the key pad,no set point. USN ret.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I cant see any reset abilities according to the Digitrax DT402 manual. Is this a DT402, DT402R or DT402D? I only checked the DT402 manual.

What were you doing before this happened? and what command station and UR panel are you using?

Massey


----------



## shellyIII (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi.It is a DT-402D,my other two "D" throttles work fine,I did check the manual but please remember it is a digitrax manual.A friend told me he saw on a forum about a reset, I just thought I might try it before taking the throttle apart to clean the pads to see if that was the prob.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK have you preformed a firmware update on this or any other throttles? I just read on Digitrax that there is a firmware update. This may correct the issue if it needs the update or if you preformed the update then the update may have been corrupted. 

I take it the throttle does this plugged in or via radio? Also when you power the DT402 up does it give the normal power up screen? 

This may be a digitrax warranty issue. I will try to find out if they can be factory reset some how. It may be simply a matter of reloading the firmware (that would be a factory reset so to speak)

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going to say the throttle has went by way of the doe doe bird! or maybe it was the Canadian geese? (South)? 
Call digitrax they will get you headed in the right direction.


----------



## shellyIII (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the time spent.I got the duplex firmware by digitrax factory on all DT-402R's at the same time,the "one" was acting up,yes in all modes,feels normal till a key is depressed,was getting ready for a show,set it aside,just got around to looking at it,It must still be in warranty,the factory repair time is a factor,and it must have come back to me like this,I did not spend time on it.QA?If I can remove the dust cover and do a hard reset,why not,I might learn something,at my age that would be a thrill. TKS


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have taken a few DT400Rs apart to repair the throttle pots and I have never found any type of reset switch. The 402 series is slightly different on the inside but I doubt there is a button to reset the throttle. If there is a downloadable firmware update then that would be the only solution aside from sending it out for repair. 

Has this throttle worked in the past?

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a linky to the firmware for the DT402D and the installer. You need a PR3 to make the upload. I dont know if using a Locobuffer will work as Digitrax is prolly not going to build support for aftermarket units.

http://beta.digitrax.com/downloads/

I would try this before condeming the throttle.

Massey


----------



## shellyIII (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi.TKS for the link yes I have an PR3,but I like to use a sprog for ever day decoder tweeking,has more kick then the PR3 or RR ckt.I wasn't expecting a switch,I opened a 402R to replace a sticky bezel,may have not needed to open it,wanted see inside,if I do fine the reset he was talking about I'll ring you up on the net.thank you agin. 73's..


----------

